# What is the dog breed on the movie called ?



## clandestine (Sep 20, 2007)

What is the name of the dog breed of the movie called the lake house , the dogs name is jack. Here is a url to the movie but I have been looking for this dog breed for a few years now. This dog or simular dogs have played in movies before. Smart dogs!

http://movies.about.com/od/thelakehouse/fr/lakehsereview.htm 
it's the dog playing chess  Anyone that can help it would be much appreciated and is this an AKC pup ?


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

I would say either a mutt or a wirehaired Portuguese podengo.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

It looks like a Berger Picard, which is a FSS breed but not yet AKC recognized.


----------



## clandestine (Sep 20, 2007)

Hummm it's very smart mut  but I don't think it is. I could be very wrong but this type of breed has played in several movies. Anyone else ?

Dakota Spirit I think your right. What ever the name is I've been looking for a few years now. Now I have to find a good breeder. Anyone know anything about these pups like their temporment etc.. good family dogs ? I know from the movies their very smart but their just adorable.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Well, if you have seen the movie "Because of Winn Dixie" it’s the same breed in that movie as well.

For breed information I suggest you start by checking out the breed club website:

http://www.bergerpicardclubofamerica.com/

Often you can get the basics there as well as a good jumping off point for other resources.


----------



## clandestine (Sep 20, 2007)

Dakota THANKS !!!! Yeap it's the pup alright. I just love this pup. Now locating a reputable breeder is the next step. I'll look into your link. Thanks again. If anyone has information to share on this breed please bring the post on


----------



## wynnr (Sep 17, 2007)

It's a Berger Picard (also known as a Picardy Shepherd)
http://www.dogbreedinfo.com/bergerpicard.htm








beautiful dog 

edit: Dakota was quicker on the draw! i *KNEW *lookin' for the right pic would slow me down!


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

wynnr said:


> edit: Dakota was quicker on the draw! i *KNEW *lookin' for the right pic would slow me down!


LOL!! Its was like a race inside my head, as I tried to post before anyone else 

And no problem, clandestine!


----------



## clandestine (Sep 20, 2007)

Dakota Thanks again  Wow it looks like it's not that simple finding a breeder out there. I found just a few sites but no pups for sale.  I'll keep typing away of course searching. Heck I've been looking for years I guess I'll keep up the search


----------



## Dogstar (May 11, 2007)

clandestine, your best bet is probably to email and ask questions about the breed, find out if there are any that live near you (join some breed mailing lists) and get to meet the breed in person- then, if you like them in person, start getting active and getting to know folks. Rare breed puppies generally *aren't* available any given time, but you can usually find one in 4-5 months if you're persistant and look over a wide area and sincere.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Yeah, Bergers are a rare breed so you are definitely in for a search. Glad to hear you haven't been deterred though .

Another thing you can always try, is attending shows in your area. The American Rare Breed association registered Bergers (under their Picardy Spaniel title). Perhaps if you find a show in your area you can get in contact with a few breeders.

http://www.arba.org/2005ShowCalendar.htm


----------



## clandestine (Sep 20, 2007)

Dogstar I'm doing what you suggested. I'll wait on a waiting list if need be. It appears most of them are in France and other Europe countries. Thanks so much to everyone who helped me out here. I'll post an update when something or if something ever happens.

Dakota,

Thanks 2  I'll keep in touch maybe I'll have one in my home before Chirstmas or at Chirstmas. I've admired this pup for years and how I would enjoy having one of these pups in my home. It never fails, everything I like is expensive or very hard to find. Me I'm broke and a dreamer lol but I've got a few pennies put back for this pup if I can get on a waiting list. I've never had a pup shipped to me from another country but if need be I'll do that 2. That is if I can't find a pup here in the states.

Thanks


----------



## DogsforMe (Mar 11, 2007)

Last year I bought a DVD double movie pack. "Three Wishes", with Patrick Swayze - with dog: _Rosa_ -1995 & "Secondhand Lions" with Haley Joel Osment - with dogs: Linus, Baron, _Nicki,_ Rusty & Tyler -2003. In another double movie pack I bought on the same day was "Zeus & Roxanne" with Steve Guttenburg - with dogs:_Nikki,_ Tito, & _Rosa_- 1997. they came from Animals & Birds.
I was amazed that I bought them on the same day & 3 or the 4 movies had the same dog in them. They're all very good family movies. 
I couldn't find the name of the dog in "The Lake House" although it looks like the same dog only older.


----------



## clandestine (Sep 20, 2007)

Dogsforme , great movies , I've seen them all and beleive it or not this is what lead me to wanting one of these pups. Now I'm on a mission. This pups are very intelligent to say the least. I just never knew the name of the pup of how difficult it was to locate a pup for sale. 

Well... I'll post back tomorrow evening  wish me luck guys !


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

I would caution against pursuing a breed specifically for its looks (or acting ability.)

It sounds like you're prepared to do your homework, though, so I'm not too worried.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

The dog in The Lakehouse is not a Berger Picard. It is, in fact, a wire portuguese podengo medio. My own little WPPM, Evita, has actually met the dog, Nikki.

Berger Picard (left) and WPPM (right)









Link to more info about WPPMs: http://whpodengomedio.tripod.com/index.html

This is actually the breeder we adopted our two podengos from. One of our girl Evita's pup (on the site) has been sent to Hollywood to be a movie dog! They wanted "our" Marco, but the breeder has already promised him to us (yay, us!) so they took his half-sibling puppy (different litter).

eta: Their breeder is actually getting ready to go to France b/c she's interested in Berger Picards as well...

Pics of our pods:


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Aw, lovemygreys saves the day!


----------



## tirluc (Aug 29, 2006)

thanx, lovemygreys......i looked at one pic where the dog is sitting there w/ S.B. and said "that's Zeus" (from Zeus and Roxanne) and then i'm reading all these others and thinking "no, it's not a Berger, it's a Podengo"......then i thought i was looking at the wrong pic of a dog, maybe......

so, is Nikki a male or female?......in Z & R they used (to the best of my judgement) 3 different dogs (1 F, 2 male).......


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

I kept thinking it looked more like a podengo! I've seen podengos in lots of movies- usually playing a scruffy mutt dog, which is kind of funny to me.

The first time I ever saw the breed was in Homeward Bound II.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

<grin> Well, it's not uncommon for people to confuse the two breeds (though, to me, they look completely different  )

As for how they do as pets...We absolutely ADORE them. Energetic, entertaining, _extremely _smart, loving, headstrong, wonderful companions. They can be barky, so I would not recommend them for an apartment. Plus, they are hunting sighthounds (still used for hunting in their native Portugal) so they have fairly high levels of energy and stamina. They need a good amount of regular exercise, both mental and physical. Definitely need a fenced yard (no underground/electric fences!!) They probably aren't the breed for your average pet owner. Experienced "dog people" will love them though. If you like the look but want a dog with a little more "sugar" than "spice" you may want to consider the pequeno (small) variety. There are also usually a lot of "impawster" podengos (fuzzy mixed breed, medium sized dogs) on petfinder or in shelters that make wonderful pets.

Marco recently sired a litter of puppies (they are a few weeks old now) and the last time I spoke with the owner of the bitch, they were all placed. He may be bred again next year but that hasn't been decided yet. I don't know of any other wire medios available in the country, but if you are serious about owning one - or just want to learn more about the breed- there is a podengo medio yahoo group you can join. There are only 40 or so medios in the country, so they aren't easy to come by and breeders place them *very* carefully. Most of the podengos in this country are pequenos.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

They're such a neat breed, I'd love to meet one. I still have my eyes on a Podenco Ibicenco, though. Gotta love the beezers.


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

tirluc said:


> thanx, lovemygreys......i looked at one pic where the dog is sitting there w/ S.B. and said "that's Zeus" (from Zeus and Roxanne) and then i'm reading all these others and thinking "no, it's not a Berger, it's a Podengo"......then i thought i was looking at the wrong pic of a dog, maybe......
> 
> so, is Nikki a male or female?......in Z & R they used (to the best of my judgement) 3 different dogs (1 F, 2 male).......


Nikki is a girl  I'm not sure who they used in Zeus and Roxanne...I think there are a few WPPMs used in Hollywood.



Laurelin said:


> They're such a neat breed, I'd love to meet one. I still have my eyes on a Podenco Ibicenco, though. Gotta love the beezers.


A beezer is on my list too...DH wants to import a Podengo Grande so we'll see who "wins" that one. We're a couple years from that anyway.


----------



## Laurelin (Nov 2, 2006)

lovemygreys said:


> Nikki is a girl  I'm not sure who they used in Zeus and Roxanne...I think there are a few WPPMs used in Hollywood.
> 
> 
> 
> A beezer is on my list too...DH wants to import a Podengo Grande so we'll see who "wins" that one. We're a couple years from that anyway.


Actually, I think the next breed on my list may be a greyhound, but I can't really say much about that yet.  We'll see after I get moved into the new apartment. The beezer will come one day, I can guarantee.


----------



## Dakota Spirit (Jul 31, 2007)

Aye, you'll have to forgive my breed misidentification. The picture is rather far away and I don't have much experience regarding Podengos.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

RonE said:


> I would caution against pursuing a breed specifically for its looks (or acting ability.)


You mean that's not why you have a plott hound now?


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> You mean that's not why you have a plott hound now?


I have seriously fallen in love with individual dogs - without any really interaction - and just based on their looks. But it's usually a look in their eyes, or the way she cocks her head, or a subtle little wag of the tip of the tail (the flirts!) or sometimes a little wrinkle on the forehead.

But I've never seen a dog in a picture or a movie and thought, "I gotta get me one of them!" because I think that dogs, like people, are individuals.

We didn't choose Esther for her looks (though my wife saw her on TV and thought she was "cute.") Now, after two years when I've seen her stand still for a few moments, I think she's beautiful, but when we first got her she was a blur.


----------



## sillylilykitty (Mar 11, 2007)

sillylilykitty said:


> I would say either a mutt or a wirehaired Portuguese podengo.


   Hehe


----------



## DebFR (Jun 10, 2007)

Terrier mix? Who cares. What a cutie.


----------



## Janelle (Jul 29, 2007)

i think that dog was also in a movie called 3 wishes with pattrick swazey


----------



## lovemygreys (Jan 20, 2007)

Janelle said:


> i think that dog was also in a movie called 3 wishes with pattrick swazey


Yep 



DebFR said:


> Terrier mix? Who cares. What a cutie.


No question about it, it's a WPPM.


----------

